# Can I pay quarterly taxes in advance?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably a dumb question but,

Can I pay quarterly taxes in advance? 

For example let's say I'm supposed to pay $1500 / quarter ($6k) in total. 

Can I just make whatever payments I want as long as I'm keeping up with the minimum $1,500/qtr? So let's say I pay $3,000 in January and $3,000 in April and then don't make any more payments for the rest of the year.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, for sure.
They will accept payment any old time and credit your account.
Online, your payments can be found under “instalments”.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure CRA would be more than happy to receive their installment payments early!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha - I'm sure you guys are right.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

FP is a great Canadian and an all around good citizen. An inspiration to us all.

Bet you don't find this post on the Greekmoneyforum.com.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ lol.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You can also schedule them as bill payments - I do the 12th rather than the 15th just to get the money into their hands. I also double pay June if I missed March. One year I had to triple pay December to make up for earlier tough times. No penalties. They are just guidance. But if you pay, you can avoid penalties.


----------



## Helianthus (Oct 19, 2010)

You can most definitely pay early in lump sums. Just don't pay late, or you may be subject to instalment arrears interest.


----------

